# Install 2x4 windows/doors in 2x6 wall?



## Scuba_Dave

Yes - I purchased all 2x4 windows for my house
Partly because the old part of the house has 3/4" interior & exterior finishing
And I got some deals on windows off Craigslist - less then 1/2 price
You'll need to be able to cut & finish the trim on the inside
You can buy extension jams at HD & Lowes
I just used reg finish trim & cut to size
I also put wider sill in a few places as a window shelf
I have a router, good mitre saw & sander to make & finish the trim

If you are not able to cut & finish the trim you will might spend more on a carpenter finishing the trim then what youy will save on the windows


----------



## Maintenance 6

Adding 2 inch extension jambs to the windows is pretty straight forward. Door jambs can be a bit more exciting. If you set the door units in place and add extension jambs, the door slab will be setting back 2 inches from the finished wall surface. That may be OK, but don't expect to open it a full 180 degrees. You might want to think about adding the extensions to the outside edges of the jamb to keep the door slab flush with the inside wall. You would need to work something out with the threshold. Maybe get a deeper threshold or extend it. Just be sure it is weather/waterproof.


----------



## Wildie

Its faily straight forward to add extensions to wooden frames. However, vinyl would be a problem.
My present home has vinyl windows and I would never consider anything else, again.
Bet they'll be here after we all are dead and gone!


----------



## Greg24k

On windows you can add extension jams or order windows with ext jams already on them for 2x wall same with the door, order the door for 2x6 wall, it will have 6 1/2" jam, if this a garage wall be sure to specify when ordering the jam will be 6 5/8" :thumbsup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave

My exterior door is a 2x4 door in a 2x6 wall
It does not open 180 back against the wall
I would say the angle is more then 135, plenty of room

If you need the door to open flat back against the wall then you need a 2x6 door

My rear door is a 2x6 door - didn't need it
The door opens against a wall, so it opens less then the front 2x4 door


----------



## BrentA

*i have this for all of my windows... by design*

Hi - I am replacing my front door and found myself asking the same question that you are regarding windows. However, when i took a closer look at the windows and doors in my house, i found that, by design, the architect put 2x6 jamb windows and doors for placement in 2x8 exterior walls. As someone mentioned in this thread, you'll have about two inches between where the jamb ends and the finished/painted sheetrock. My house is very modern and the architect wanted a trimless look. Essentially what they did was put a corner bead on the sheetrock edge and rocked that two inches so sheetrock rests against the jamb. It's a very clean look and i get a lot of comments on how much people like it. However, doing this is a ton more work than extending the jamb and putting trim up like usual - you need to be good with sheetrock and mud. Also, my windows are enamaled white, and so there is tiny bead of caulk where the sheetrock meets the jamb (enamel and walls are the same color white). Point being, you wouldnt do this unless your walls and windows are the same color. 

This may be a little off topic, but just wanted you to know that this is an option. I found out that although my wall for my door is 2x8, I need a 2x6 jamb on the new door to match the existing look in my house.


----------

